# TV cum Monitor !!!!!



## anishsurve7 (Oct 1, 2012)

Want a TV cum Monitor !!!!16k

1) size..
>*24-32inch*

2)purpose..
>*watchin TV* and *playing high resolution PC games*

3)price..
>*13-16k*

4)type..
>*LCD* or *LED*(if in range)


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Oct 1, 2012)

what is your preference among gaming and TV?


----------



## rider (Oct 1, 2012)

anishsurve7 said:


> Want a TV cum Monitor !!!!16k
> 
> 1) size..
> >*24-32inch*
> ...



Get a 1080p LED monitor with HDMI port and audio port. You can simply plug a HD DTH with HDMI cable and enjoy both as monitor and TV.


----------



## anishsurve7 (Oct 1, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> what is your preference among gaming and TV?



60%TV and 40%Gaming !!


----------

